# Webdesign - Eure Lieblingsseiten



## Syane (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Designer/innen,

das letzte mal als ich hier in der Designerlaunch habe blicken lassen war vor 2-3 Jahren ..also schon eine halbe ewigkeit... worum geht es hier eigentlich/was ist mein Anliegen.


Bei so vielen kreativen Köpfen und bewunderern der Kunst bzw des Designs erhoffe ich mir von euch einpaar inspirierende webseiten die sich eurer Meinung nach von den ganzen standart Templates/clanpages abheben.


Ich habe vor für das jahr 2013 (jup 2013) eine besondere Seite zu entwerfen und möchte dabei die schönsten Elemente die ihr aus dem Internet kennt (Design elemente, nicht technisch) mit einfließen lassen.


Ich persönlich fand die ehemalige Clanseite von "Root-gaming" sehr einzigartig und liebevoll gestaltet (Dort wurde alles von hand gezeichnet usw) ..leider gibt es diese nicht mehr und darum kann ich euch diese auch nicht zeigen ..aber eventuell kennt der ein oder andere diese ja und erinnert sich.


Ich hoffe es findet sich der ein oderer andere der etwas schönes / ausgefallenes kennt .. ob es nun ci-fi..chibi--zeichentrick oder was auch immer ist spielt keine rolle.. na ihr werdet schon was finden =)


mfg Syane


----------



## Maladin (19. Dezember 2011)

Ein Beispiel, wie man es falsch macht ist sicher http://ingenfeld.de/ - trotzdem einen Klick wert

Inspiration hole ich mir meistens bei http://www.mezzoblue.com/zengarden/alldesigns/

/wink maladin


----------



## Syane (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort Maladin.. die erste seite ist allerdings nichts fürs Auge x)



Bei deinem zweitem Link hab ich mich mal etwas durch die Seiten geklickt ..allerdings fand ich persönlich dort nicht viel herrausstechendes vom Design her ..teils viele eintönige seiten.. wobei auch tatsächlich die ein oder andere gute dabei war!


Ich hoffe es finden sich noch einpaar Leute die ihre favoriten teilen wollen.


/wink


----------



## wertzû (1. Januar 2012)

http://themeforest.net/
http://www.premiumpixels.com/
http://365psd.com/
http://graphicriver.net/
http://dribbble.com/ormanclark

und natürlich meine seiten 

So als anreiz vielleicht mein neustes projekt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoomLabor (26. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## Saty (26. Februar 2012)

http://www.derbauer.de/


----------



## stefanru (5. März 2012)

Saty schrieb:


> http://www.derbauer.de/




der bauer kann einiges 
aber nur flash *pfui*


----------



## derchidori (17. März 2012)

CSS3 ist das Zauberwort  da geht so einiges ohne Flash oder sonstwas:
http://andrew-hoyer.com/experiments/walking/


----------



## Geige (6. Mai 2012)

Auch wenn Eigenwerbung stinkt, aber ich finde die Seite meiner GW2 Gilde sehr schön!
www.guild-wars2.net


----------



## Human Ashes (7. Mai 2012)

Geige schrieb:


> Auch wenn Eigenwerbung stinkt, aber ich finde die Seite meiner GW2 Gilde sehr schön!
> www.guild-wars2.net



Uhm... an sich wirklich hübsch aber uhm... entschuldige mir die Kritik, die Angelic War als Mainfont zu nutzen... naja... das wirkt etwas unpassend...


----------



## Geige (7. Mai 2012)

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, was an der genannten Schriftart unpassend sein soll.
Ist das nicht eine ganz normale Schriftart, wie jede andere auch?

(<- Keine Ahnung von Designe!)


----------

